# Best 35mm Camera



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

as there are a few am. photogs on here id like to ask whats their fave or best 35mm camera, best bargain, hidden gem etc...

my fave has to be a yashica electro 35 gt/gs/gtn/gsn rangefinder-great lens and ive bought and sold sooooo many ive lost count-just love them!-around Â£30-50ish

best bargain oly trip-c'mon you can buy them for around a tenner and the image will be better than a digital costing a couple of hundred Â£s by far!

hidden gem oooh...konica c35 zone focusing compact-great lens and they come in different colours too-around a tenner or less at a car boot!

best...by rights maybe a leica rangefinder really, but i just love the voigtlander bessa r3-anyone care to buy me one? mmm...lots of Â£s-without the lenses!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

There are few options on "best" 35mm camera out there  For manual 35mm SLR I would say Nikon F2, for rangefinder I'd go with Leica M7 or M6 depending on a day, for a electronic modern SLR it's Nikon F6 and if you wan't to play with compacts ask someone else  Never had any use for those since Leicas are small enough to carry anywhere and Nikons ain't that much bulk in my mind anyway.

Then again I never seriously shoot with 35mm, but for 6x6, 6x7 and occasionally 6x9.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Best? Oooh, difficult.

Alpa?

For me, the Leica M2

(But I prefer 120 and 5x4)


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

Great idea for a topic Avidfan!

This is mine.....










Olympus TRIP MD2.

18 years old now.

I know the older TRIP MD was meant to be better though but I loved this camera (till I went digi a few months back).

This is from the days when Olympus made decent compacts. I think those days are gone as I believe they're stuff is now pretty average.

It even had a little slider button thing you would operate if you wanted to take a panoramic shot. Worked too!

Cheers

Matt


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not sure about best but my favourites are Leica I (Standard), II (black/nickel) III, M4, R6, Contarex, Contax I, II, D, Praktiflex, Praktina-FX, Petriflex, Canonflex & Pellix, Nikon F & Photomic FTn, Nikkormat FT-2, F2, Periflex-1, Zenit-C & 6 with Rubin-1 f2.8 37/80mm & Robot-II B)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

An easy one. Having played with 35mm since age 13, fluorite lens etc ending up at a Mamiya medium format I still have kept a fav 35mm about with B&W in it.

Tack sharp, well saturated, basic, water resistant, fast and may still find a remote around for it, from 2002. hidden gem










.......


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There are many film cameras I've never used, but one of the best that I have is the original Canon F1,










Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> There are many film cameras I've never used, but one of the best that I have is the original Canon F1,
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Reminds me back in the days of my ol Canon EF


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

James said:


> An easy one. Having played with 35mm since age 13, fluorite lens etc ending up at a Mamiya medium format I still have kept a fav 35mm about with B&W in it.
> 
> .......


I'd forgotten, I still have a Mamiya M645 in the back of the camera closet. 










Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lovely camera! got mine down at Vistek about 10 years ago think it was about 1100 with 2 lens


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Best? Hmmm what you gonna use it for? And is the room big enough for the ensuing fight? 

But favourite.....well easy I guess, has to be the Nikkormat Ftn.....I started my professional career with that camera when I left college (the editor said I needed something better than the Exa 1a I had through college....I knew that! :lol: )

Just like the first girlfriend.....you always have an urge for the first! :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Surely the best bargain would be the Â£290 100% MINT Leica Minilux Zoom I have for sale on this very Sales site? The best compact camera in the world...ever.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

GaryH said:


> Surely the best bargain would be the Â£290 100% MINT Leica Minilux Zoom I have for sale on this very Sales site? The best compact camera in the world...ever.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Gary


i was waiting for that :lol:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Just like the first girlfriend.....you always have an urge for the first! :tongue2: :lol:


Too true and so despite having tried a few, I still love my Canon A1. I had a kodak compact in the 90's, very basic with a flip up flash. It took great photos but unfortunately I left it in the glove box of a hire car 

Andy


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

avidfan said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > Surely the best bargain would be the Â£290 100% MINT Leica Minilux Zoom I have for sale on this very Sales site? The best compact camera in the world...ever.
> ...


Didn't want to disappoint :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok then seriously, this is the best!










.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.










The KING OF CAMERAS :lol:

I picked this up a few years ago on the bay....just loved the stupid thing.....looks great next to my Nikon collection


----------

